# Sedona--which RCI resort?



## bccash63 (Jan 26, 2008)

I would like to take my mom and sister to Sedona 1st week of May 09'.  The following RCI resorts are available in a 2 br.  I read the TUG reviews and all seem to be rated well.  Anyone have personal experience with one or more than one of the following three resorts?

Sedona Springs #3659
Arroyo Roble #5172
Los Abrigados/Sedona Vacation Club #2026

thank-you, Dawn


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jan 26, 2008)

We stayed at the Arroyo Roble and liked it very much.  Interiors are a bit dated, but very clean and well maintained with lovely grounds. Big, comfortable units with two fireplaces, a small patio and a huge jacuzzi tub in the master.  The second bedroom has twin beds which would work well for your mom and sister.  Bedrooms are upstairs, and you can walk to town which is very nice. Might not work for elderly people with mobility problems.

We would stay there again.

I have not stayed at the other two properties.

Gayle


----------



## susieq (Jan 26, 2008)

We stayed at Los Abrigados a few years ago ~ and it was beautiful. We stayed in a 1 bedroom, and it was very spacious. The Telapaque (sp) Marketplace is in the front of the property, and is really nice ~ it's a Spanish Marketplace, and is very interesting with lots of small shops around a tiled courtyard. You would be within walking distance of Town, and there is a Consierge right on site at the resort to answer any and all questions, and arrange for any tours you might be interested in. There's a HUGE outdoor Hot Tub , right next to the pool. And this Resort has it's own Spa. I haven't seen the 2 BR units, but I can tell you the staff is very acommodating. They had us in a smoking unit, and when we requested a non-smoking, they switched us right away. We were on the first floor originally, but the only non-smoking available that night was on the second floor. We stayed there for one night, then they moved our suitcases to the first floor room the next morning for us. It was a wonderful vacation, and we'd definately go back there again.

Sue


----------



## Hophop4 (Jan 26, 2008)

The only one we have stayed at is Arroyo Roble and enjoyed it very much. We would love to go back.   Here are some pics in my album.

Hop's Pics:  http://picasaweb.google.com/EHophop8


----------



## susieq (Jan 26, 2008)

Hop,

Just checked out your pics of Sedona & Grand Canyon, just beautiful. Thanks for the memories!!  

Sue


----------



## Steve (Jan 26, 2008)

*Sedona Springs*

I would choose Sedona Springs.  It has huge, beautiful villas which are much more modern and up to date than the others.  

Steve


----------



## cerralee (Jan 26, 2008)

los abrigados, the location with access to the marketplace and the spa make it my choice.


----------



## derb (Jan 27, 2008)

All three are great choices.  I would focus on what is important to you such as which has washer and dryer in unit, jacuzzi's etc.


----------



## b2bailey (Jan 27, 2008)

*Sedona resorts*

We are partial to Los Abrigados for many of the reasons mentioned, PLUS we spent our honeymoon there.

The one thing to keep in mind is they do not have cooking facilities. Yes, I believe you can boil some water, but not much else. So, if that is important to you, don't book Los Abrigados.

Be sure to do the Sedona trolley while you are there -- we loved it as an 'introduction' to the area. We had a car, so went back on our own to a couple of the spots.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jan 27, 2008)

Gosh, this question looks familiar!    I would say you have them in the right order the way you list them!


----------



## bccash63 (Jan 27, 2008)

oops--almost forgot the Wyndham Sedona as I can use my points there.  Dawn


----------



## grest (Jan 27, 2008)

Our favorite is Arroyo Roble, and my daughter and her husband love Los Abrigados best.  Just being in Sedona is a very good thing
Connie


----------



## bccash63 (Jan 28, 2008)

Has anyone stayed at the Wyndham Sedona?  I searched through the old threads but didn't find alot of reference to it. thanx, Dawn


----------



## cerralee (Jan 28, 2008)

The fitness classes-there are about six or seven a day, yoga, aerobics, kickboxing, hip-hop-you name it its there puts Los Abigados #1 for me.  I was taking two to three classes a day and then going out hiking.  If I could only have lived there for a couple of months  instead of only getting to stay ther a week-I'm sure by now I would be a shadow of my former self:hysterical:


----------



## Hophop4 (Jan 29, 2008)

susieq said:


> Hop,
> 
> Just checked out your pics of Sedona & Grand Canyon, just beautiful. Thanks for the memories!!
> 
> Sue





Thanks,

I was just looking at these pics too. I want to go back!!

I see you are from Mass, I was born and raised there too.


----------



## susieq (Jan 29, 2008)

Hophop4 said:


> I see you are from Mass, I was born and raised there too.




I've only lived here many years now. I was born in Brooklyn NY, and lived a lot of different places -- finally settling in Mass. when I was in High School. Which part are you from?? Of all the places I've lived, I do like New England the best.  Since Sedona though, we've fallen in love with the Rocky Mountains. Haven't been to a lot of the states yet , so that could change. Thanks for sharing your pics!  

Sue


----------



## Hophop4 (Jan 29, 2008)

susieq said:


> I've only lived here many years now. I was born in Brooklyn NY, and lived a lot of different places -- finally settling in Mass. when I was in High School. Which part are you from?? Of all the places I've lived, I do like New England the best.  Since Sedona though, we've fallen in love with the Rocky Mountains. Haven't been to a lot of the states yet , so that could change. Thanks for sharing your pics!
> 
> Sue




I was born in Somerville but grew up mostly in Lowell/Tewksbury area.  We haven't been back there in a long long time.  We need to make a trip back some time.


----------



## cerralee (Jan 29, 2008)

Hophop4 said:


> I was born in Somerville but grew up mostly in Lowell/Tewksbury area.  We haven't been back there in a long long time.  We need to make a trip back some time.



I was also born in Somerville, but in Tennessee


----------



## bccash63 (Jan 31, 2008)

Trip advisor only has an Arroyo Roble Best Western listed--is the timeshare part of the hotel?? thanx, Dawn
Also, Villas of Sedona is available in the time frame I need has anyone stayed there? thanx, Dawn


----------



## Steve (Jan 31, 2008)

Villas of Sedona is the older sister resort that is next to Sedona Springs.  I would definitely choose Sedona Springs over Villas of Sedona...much newer and nicer.  

The Best Western motel is adjacent to Arroyo Roble and shares the same grounds and amenities.  

Steve


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 31, 2008)

bccash63 said:


> Trip advisor only has an Arroyo Roble Best Western listed--is the timeshare part of the hotel?? thanx, Dawn
> Also, Villas of Sedona is available in the time frame I need has anyone stayed there? thanx, Dawn



Villas/Springs are side-by-side. Springs is newer, the activity center is at Villas. 
Both have wi-fi throughout, and are easy walking distance to stores/restaurants.


----------



## marcmuff (Feb 3, 2008)

We stayed at Arroyo Roble a week during Christmas 2007 and two other couples stayed at Los Abrigados.  We liked Arroyo Roble because there was plenty of room and a full kitchen to have our Christmas dinner there.  It had a big fireplace downstairs and in the master bedroom upstairs.  I saw one of the Los Abrigados units and it, too, was really nice--no kitchen, however.  The Red Rock Fantasy was there and the resort was very nicely decorated.

I have just put 10 albums of our Sedona vacation on my webshots site.  Click on the webshots link below.  

I didn't take many pictures of the inside of our unit at Arroyo Roble, because Hop stayed in the same unit and has some really good pictures.


----------

